# Buntspecht ärgert mich...



## pyro (17. März 2017)

Ich hab in meinem Garten so einige Nistkästen in den Bäumen hängen, die meisten von der Größe und Lochdurchmesser für Meisen.
2016 habe ich an einem Baum einen neuen Nistkasten aufgehängt und kurz darauf festgestellt das ein Buntspecht daran hämmert und das Loch vergrößert. Der Nistkasten ist aber viel zu klein für Buntspechte, er ist nur ca. 12x15x25cm gross innen.
Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich den Nistkasten gesäubert. Es war nur ein bisschen Heu drin - kein Vogelnest.
Ich habe ein Holzstück mit einer kleinen Bohrung über das aufgehämmerte Loch gespaxt damit Meisen einziehen können...
Heute höre ich es schon wieder hämmern und sehe nach... dieser Specht hat mir die Vogelhausöffnung schon wieder aufgehaut...

Was kann ich da tun?

Gefällt der Standort dem Specht so gut? Wie gross muss ein Nistkasten für einen Specht sein?
Was kann ich tun das der Specht nicht ständig das Einflugloch des Nistkastens vergrößert?


----------



## Tom.P (17. März 2017)

gängig ist es ein Stück Blech um das Einflugloch zu schrauben, dann ist es nicht so attraktiv  für den Specht.
Gruß


----------



## Wetterleuchten (17. März 2017)

pyro schrieb:


> Gefällt der Standort dem Specht so gut? Wie gross muss ein Nistkasten für einen Specht sein?


Hi Pyro,

könnte natürlich sein, dass es in deiner Gegend ein "Wohnungsproblem" für Spechte gibt, also zuwenig alte Bäume in denen sie nisten können. Evtl. wär's ja einen Versuch wert. ihm einen ausreichend großen "Kasten" zur Verfügung zu stellen und schauen, was passiert? Es gibt einen Online-Shop für "Naturschutzprodukte", hauptsächlich Vogelfutter und allerlei Nisthilfen, der verkauft für ca. 25 Euronen einen ausgehöhlten Birkenstamm ca. 23 x 27 x 52 cm mit Einflugloch zum selbst aushacken, speziell für Buntspechte. Von den Abmessungen her würde ich sagen, wenn's mit dem Specht nix wird, wäre der Kasten auch für __ Stare oder als Unterschlupf für Siebenschläfer geeignet.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (17. März 2017)

Hallo,
mein Spechti hämmert mit Vergnügen an meinem Insektenhotel, da gibt's immer was Leckeres. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tottoabs (17. März 2017)

Was es alles gibt * defekter Link entfernt *
Da ist der für den Specht * defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Lion (18. März 2017)

pyro schrieb:


> 2016 habe ich an einem Baum einen neuen Nistkasten aufgehängt und kurz darauf festgestellt das ein Buntspecht daran hämmert und das Loch vergrößert. Der Nistkasten ist aber viel zu klein für Buntspechte, er ist nur ca. 12x15x25cm gross innen.
> Heute höre ich es schon wieder hämmern und sehe nach... dieser Specht hat mir die Vogelhausöffnung schon wieder aufgehaut...
> Was kann ich da tun?
> ?



hallo pyro,

Freue Dich, lass der Natur ihren Lauf, falls es dem Specht gefällt und falls im die Größe reicht, dann
ist doch alles bestens und Du hast einen sehr schönen Vogel zusätzlich zu den Meisen.
VG. Leon

ps:
ein Elefant im Garten wäre ein größeres Problem oder ?


----------



## karsten. (18. März 2017)




----------



## Lion (20. März 2017)

hallo pyro,
was macht dein Specht ?
Hast Du evtl. ein Foto ?
VG. Leon


----------



## pyro (29. Apr. 2017)

Was mein Specht macht... der hat das gerichtete Vogelhäuschen wieder aufgehackt, das Loch im Haus ist geschätzt 5cm gross und wo der Specht ist weis ich nicht.

Foto hab ich derzeit keines.

Ich werd das Häuschen nächsten Frühjahr wieder reparieren und ein Metallblech hinmachen. Vielleicht hänge ich an die Stelle aber auch einen grossen Nistkasten der gross genug für Spechte ist.


----------



## Andreas G (20. Dez. 2020)

Guten Morgen,

durch Zufall habe ich dieses Forum besucht. Wie sah es in den kommenden Jahren aus? Statten die Spechte immer noch einen Besuch ab. 

Ja, es gibt auch Nistkästen speziell für Specht, jedoch muss die Vorderwand jedes Jahr erneuert werden. In der Natur hämmern die Spechte Ihre Höhle für die bevorstehende Jahresbrut und werden in den Folgejahren für andere Höhlenbrüter wie z.B. Kleiber, Meisen und Co überlassen.

In Deinem Fall denke ich aber, dass es dem Specht in erster Linie um die Suche nach Fressbarem ging. Da der Nistkasten beim Hämmern nun einmal hohl klingt, vermutet er das hinter den Brettern mögliche Nahrung zu finden ist. In diesem Zusammenhang ist darauf hinzuweisen, dass der Buntpecht ein potentieller Feind für die Singvogelbrut ist, genauso wie Elster, Dohle, Eichelhäher sowie Eulen und Greifvögel. Hat er sich Zugang zur Höhle verschafft, ist die Brut verloren. Sind die Kästen am Stamm angenagelt, wird oft ein Loch in der Höhe des Nestes aufgehämmert, um so bequem an die Brut zu gelangen. Auch Eichhörnchen sitzen oft tagelang vor dem Einflugloch und versuchen es aufzunagen um an die Vogelbrut zu gelangen. Meine Kästen sind mit einem Blech bzw. Hartholz am Einflugloch versehen. Zusätzlich hänge ich meine Kästen grundsätzlich frei an einem Ast auf, um so Nesträubern den Zugang zu erschweren. Natürlich verzichte ich auch auf Sitzstangen und streiche mit einer umweltverträglichen Lasur die Außenseiten der Kästen. Zum Einen hält es länger der Witterung stand  zum Anderen vergeht offensichtlich dem Specht auch die Lust den Kasten zu bearbeiten. Letztendlich werden diese Kästen genauso belegt, wenn u.a. Abstände und Ausrichtung eingehalten wereden. Somit ist das Problem weitesgehend eingedämmt. Wenn Du 100% Schutz während der Aufzucht suchst, solltest Du auf Holzbeton zurückgreifen. Aber sobald die Jungen das Nest verlassen lauern neben den genannten Prädatoren viele andere Gefahren. Von so einer Vogelbrut ( bei Blaumeisen bis 16 Junge bzw. Kohlmeisen bis 13 Junge) erleben das nächste Frühjahr unter optimalen Bedingungen vielleicht 2-3 Individuen.

Ich hoffe nun die Frage ist ausführlich beantwortet. Schöne Weihnachten an die Community und ein guten Rutsch in das Jahr 2021
Andreas


----------



## Turbo (20. Dez. 2020)

Salü Andreas
Willkommen im Forum. 
Danke für die Infos. Sehr interessant. Wusste ich nicht. 
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Knipser (20. Dez. 2020)

Der Bundspecht muss doch auch überleben, von Maden lebt er nicht allein.  Willi grüßt


----------

